# Englander 25-pdvc w/Thermostat



## sbatzold (Dec 27, 2008)

What should the three setting be for the above with a wall mount thermostat hooked up? The stove seems to shut down after it reaches the desired temp. I'm thinking this is a low burn setting? Mike I know your out there:0)

Scott


----------



## Biglumber (Dec 27, 2008)

4-4-1 were the factory settings on my stove.
Once the thermostat reaches temperature, the stove does shut down.

I've cut the section from the manual regarding thermostats.

Thermostat
An external wall thermostat (such as our Part # GU-1E30-914) can be used on our pellet units, as
long as it is a low-voltage type that works with millivolt systems. After unplugging the unit, locate the
jumper wire (J-3) on the bottom of the control panel. The two screws should then be loosened and
the jumper wire removed from the board. Next, the two thermostat lead wires should be slipped into
these openings and the screws tightened; the jumper wire should be saved for future operation
without a thermostat.
The unit will operate differently once the wall thermostat is connected – we recommend the
Control Board be set at “9” on Heat Range and Blower Speed while using the thermostat. Refer to
the section on “Start-up Procedure” for information on cold starts.


----------



## sbatzold (Dec 27, 2008)

Mine is a 2000 year, it doesn't have auto lite so if it shuts down its done.


----------



## Michael6268 (Dec 27, 2008)

I believe from left to right the settings shoudl be 6 4 1 for that year.  If it still is going out try upping the feed and or lowering the air.    I also believe the heat output button should be a min of 5


----------



## BangorPellet (Dec 28, 2008)

This may have been discussed earlier but I have apparently missed it.  I recently had my 25-PDV installed and very much do enjoy it.  The only problem is that it gets much to warm in my home on a 1-1 setting.  I purchased a Honeywell RTH6300B programmable thermostat and am now wondering how exacly to hook this up to my stove.  I removed the back and unscrewed the control panel.  I removed the jumper from the thermostat connection block.  I'm not sure where to go from there as the Pellet stove and thermostat manuals don't address this in any length.  Do I use plain 18 gauge twisted wire to connect to the thermostat.  I'm wondering how far I can go.  Initial setting on the thermostat/pellet stove?

Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## sbatzold (Dec 29, 2008)

Thanks Michael, I'll check my settings and go from there.

BangorPellet, check englanders website, they have a FYI about using a thermostat.


----------



## donbryce (Jan 9, 2009)

BangorPellet said:
			
		

> This may have been discussed earlier but I have apparently missed it.  I recently had my 25-PDV installed and very much do enjoy it.  The only problem is that it gets much to warm in my home on a 1-1 setting.  I purchased a Honeywell RTH6300B programmable thermostat and am now wondering how exacly to hook this up to my stove.  I removed the back and unscrewed the control panel.  I removed the jumper from the thermostat connection block.  I'm not sure where to go from there as the Pellet stove and thermostat manuals don't address this in any length.  Do I use plain 18 gauge twisted wire to connect to the thermostat.  I'm wondering how far I can go.  Initial setting on the thermostat/pellet stove?
> Any help is greatly appreciated!


My 25-PDVC (mfg. date May 2008) manual says to hook the 2 leads for the thermostat to those screws where you removed the jumper wire. It also says to set the stove to 9 9, and I thought the website noted that the thermostat will not automatically turn the 25-PDV(C) on or off. (not sue what the 'C' means). 
All the manual says is that 'The unit will operate differently once the wall thermostat is connected...'. I'm assuming that it will scale back the feed and blower settings as the set temperature is approached/reached, then run at either 1 1, or go into shut down? If 1 1 is too hot for you, I can't see how the thermostat will help...PIA to have to do a start-up soon after the desired temperature is reached, so I'd assume it would stay at 1 1 until the temperature dropped again, then go back to 9 9 and repeat the cycle?


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Jan 9, 2009)

here's the link for the thermostat page   http://www.englanderstoves.com/manuals/AddingAnExternalThermostat.pdf

as for the button settings , they should be the same with the stat as they are without, if the stove is starving out when the stove is on low or the stat has it turned down , the LFF may be set too low, advance the LFF up a number and see if it continues to run on low, repeat if necessary


----------



## minch (Jan 22, 2009)

stoveguy2esw said:
			
		

> here's the link for the thermostat page   http://www.englanderstoves.com/manuals/AddingAnExternalThermostat.pdf
> 
> as for the button settings , they should be the same with the stat as they are without, if the stove is starving out when the stove is on low or the stat has it turned down , the LFF may be set too low, advance the LFF up a number and see if it continues to run on low, repeat if necessary



Mike,

You may want to update http://www.englandsstoveworks.com/External_Thermostat_Hookup.html to point to that PDF.  The web page is not helpful, but the PDF is very helpful.

I just ordered a 10-CPM and was looking for specs on the required thermostat when I found out that the 10-CPM completely shuts down when the temperature is met.  Is there any way to make the 10-CPM behave like the 25-PDV* and like my old Whitfield where the stove turns down to low/pilot?  Or is it the case that the 10-CPM is presumed to be burning some fuel which doesn't burn well at 1?

Thanks,
M


----------



## minch (Jan 22, 2009)

Mike,

You may also want to update http://www.englanderstoves.com/help/PelletStove/thermostat.html which states "The thermostat does NOT turn the stove off and on".  The table in the PDF indicates that in some models the thermostat *does* turn the stove on and off.

(Just trying to make sure your customers don't get confused.  Perhaps the extra thermostat web page needs to be removed so you only have to maintain one page.)

M


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Jan 22, 2009)

minch said:
			
		

> Mike,
> 
> You may also want to update http://www.englanderstoves.com/help/PelletStove/thermostat.html which states "The thermostat does NOT turn the stove off and on".  The table in the PDF indicates that in some models the thermostat *does* turn the stove on and off.
> 
> ...



ok, i see that , i'll get it straightened out , thanks for the heads up


----------

